# iPad/iPod: écouter la radio en fond sonore



## CBi (30 Août 2010)

J'aime bien écouter une radio internet pendant que je lis ou que je surfe, mais sur un iPad ou iTouch, faute de multitask, je pensais que c'était impossible... mais en fait "y a un truc"

Il suffit d'aller dans Safari, de trouver un flux radio que Safari sait lire, par exemple ici pour les flux m3u de France Inter, puis de cliquer.

La lecture du flux commence dans Safari et... se poursuit quand on passe à une autre app


----------



## kriso (30 Août 2010)

CBi a dit:


> J'aime bien écouter une radio internet pendant que je lis ou que je surfe, mais sur un iPad ou iTouch, faute de multitask, je pensais que c'était impossible... mais en fait "y a un truc"
> 
> Il suffit d'aller dans Safari, de trouver un flux radio que Safari sait lire, par exemple ici pour les flux m3u de France Inter, puis de cliquer.
> 
> La lecture du flux commence dans Safari et... se poursuit quand on passe à une autre app


 
Cool


----------



## ChristopheDeprez (5 Mars 2011)

Voici un site qui répertorie la plupart des radios de France et du Québec que l'on peut écouter en fond sonore grâce à ce "truc". S'il manque une station et que l'on connaît l'URL du flux, on peut l'ajouter depuis son ordinateur (copier/coller), puis la retrouver sur le iTouch et même ajouter un signet sur l'écran d'accueil du iTouch ou du iPad. 
http://radio.hostcell.net/


----------

